# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Shfrytëzimi i materialeve të vullkaneve nga njerëzimi

## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Ju lutem me ndihmoni se me duhet te gjej informacion per  temen :
"Shfrytezimi i materialeve te vullkaneve nga njerezimi"
Ju lutem me ndihmoni se me duhet sa me shpejt!

----------


## Alienated

nuk e di ne njeh Anglishten, por gjeta une ca adresa mbi kete teme.

Ja ku i ke: Volcanoes and the Environment

Volcanoes and Blizzards

Shpresoj te te ndihmojne  :i qetë:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Falemnderit shume!

----------

